# m32 trans cooler



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

So I have been doing a lot of reading and thinking about how our 6speed get really hot I know X has mentioned it a couple of times and our friends across the pond have put trans coolers on there cars but they drill and tap for the fittings I had an idea of using the drain hole as the feed for a 12 volt oil pump and the fill as the return from the cooler I was wanting to get some thoughts on this before I do it I have a cooler all I need is a pump thoughts and comments are great thanks. O and I know it doesn't need it but I am also thinking of a filter after the cooler? 
Thanks again Brian.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Delve right into that and let us know how that works out for you .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not trying to be a salesman here, but it would be infinitely easier and cheaper to just use a good synthetic oil. The Synchromesh will last you 40k miles and is tried and proven in this transmission. A cooler plus plumbing plus pump setup will exceed $400 installed once all is said and done. I wouldn't recommend it. 

It is also only certain conditions that causes the oil to get hot. The fluid itself actually shears due what I can only presume to be a low film strength.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

No your advice is nice x and because of your advice I do have and oil it my trans 75/90 I'm only considering it as I have a really nice oil cooler and plumbing supplies all I need is a pump i do a lot of city and hey driving and I didn't think you were trying to be a salesman


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bloberg19 said:


> No your advice is nice x and because of your advice I do have and oil it my trans 75/90 I'm only considering it as I have a really nice oil cooler and plumbing supplies all I need is a pump i do a lot of city and hey driving and I didn't think you were trying to be a salesman


My only worry then would be getting the fluid too cold and having it not warm up enough in the colder months. You'd also need a thermostat, but if you have all of the parts, go for it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks x I will try it out this summer I hope and I plane on mounting some sort of thermostat to it I just have to figure out how


----------

